# FYI  Starthaus is having their Nordica Blem Sale.



## Puck it (Jul 19, 2013)

I am pulling the trigger on a nother pair of H&B's for $299 since my current pair are beat to shit. 

http://shop.starthaus.com/store/pc/2013-Nordica-Blemish-Ski-Sale-c311.htm


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 19, 2013)

says H&B out of stock, you get last one?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry should have been clear.  The stock has not arrived yet sorry they show out of stock.  I have been talking with Philpug on the phone.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I have been talking with Philpug on the phone.



Best way to go. Often ends up with a little more discounting too.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Best way to go. Often ends up with a little more discounting too.



No discount on this great price but got an inside track on the size I wanted.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2013)

Interesting.  In theory, the blemishes actually might make an improvement on the looks of Nordica's skis.  I know they make a great product, but in my opinion, they make the most fugly skis on the market today.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 22, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> the blemishes actually might make an improvement on the looks of Nordica's skis.



had i been drinking my keyboard would be wet


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2013)

Puck it said:


> No discount on this great price but got an inside track on the size I wanted.



looks like there are plenty to go around!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 24, 2013)

What a bunch of great prices....


----------



## Puck it (Jul 26, 2013)

I got my replacement H&B's. I also got the wife a pair of Hells Bells.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 5, 2013)

Still some great deals to be had. Quantities are good on Helldorados, Steadfasts and women's skis.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 6, 2013)

Received both pairs yesterday.  Great deal.  It took a while to find the blemishes on both sets. I mounted the wife's bindings since they drilled the holes for me and they are all adjusted.  The H&B are drilled also just waiting for a stellar deal in Barons or Dukes.


----------

